# Quick Chapman Question



## armen (Apr 19, 2008)

I read somewhere that Chapman University was going to build New York and Paris sets for the film school. That was back before the new building was built but when I went on my tour, I didn't know about this so I didn't ask. Can anyone tell me if they went ahead and built it? The tour guide would've mentioned something and that's something great to have in a film school.


----------



## MichaelJM (Apr 20, 2008)

I have heard that Chapman had plans to build a back-lot of some sort.

However, they have not built anything yet, and I don't know how solidified any plans are for the future.  I don't expect any to be built by the time I graduate.


----------



## armen (Apr 20, 2008)

Yeah, I guess they won't build it anymore. When I read about it, they said it was going to be built with the new film building. Sucks!


----------



## Cinematical (Apr 20, 2008)

That's a bummer - they made a big deal about the backlot when I was accepted last year, and their excitement was one of the most attractive aspects of the program.


----------



## Winterreverie (Apr 21, 2008)

Actually it still is in the plans. They recently acquired (see: bought out whether one liked it or not) All the businesses adjacent to the film school. This is where they are putting the back lot in. I know the business are now empty, but I do not know the timeline of construction. But Chapman moves quick, so I imagine within the next 2 years the backlot will be complete.


----------



## armen (Apr 21, 2008)

Oh, so they're still planning to do this - that's interesting. I'm applying for Fall 2009 so maybe if it's not complete by then, it'll be finished when I actually go there. Thanks for letting us know.


----------

